# Broadz '14 Cruze SRiV 1.6 Turbo Sound Quality Install



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Hey guys, this is my MY14 Holden Cruze SRiV Sedan. It features the 1.6 turbo Opel Astra GTC engine mated to a 6 speed manual.

I bought the Cruze as a cheap, economical daily driver to replace my aging V8 Jeep. This will become the base for my intended Sound Quality Competition stereo installation.
Since buying it, I've had a sunroof fitted, the roof vinyl wrapped in gloss black, the grille and rear garnish finised in matte black, Irmscher lowered suspension and 20" Vertini Dynasty wheels with 245/35/20 Pirelli tyres.
I have a good relationship with a local workshop with the same car as a "shop car" and am most likely going down the path of exhaust, custom intercooler piping/ intake, injectors and an E85/BP98 flex fuel tune.
Stereo has been bought and am working through the installation of it. It consists of Pioneer Australia's flagship PRS 3 way component front speakers, 5x Pioneer PRS amplifiers and 2x Pioneer PRS Subwoofers. 
Anyway, onto the pics...
When i bought it
























After wheels and suspension
























After wheels, suspension, and roof wrap


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice Whip Man !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice transformation! Your Cruze looks great!


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Well some minor progress:

Small photoshoot Friday night


























System consists of:
6x PRS-D800 amplifiers (only 4 of them are in the photos)
2x TS-W252PRS subwoofers
TS-C172PRS and TS-S062PRS 3 way speaker set

















A quick dummy fit to see what clearance I have for the 3" cone midrange... looks like the answer is "ample"
















Progress, later


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful Cruze... thanks for sharing


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice looking Cruze


----------

